# Looking for some R32 rims 5x100



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

Like these. Let me know if you have some and how much. :beer:


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd have to guess you haven't checked the wheel and tire classifieds? They're all over the place in there.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Airy32 said:


> I'd have to guess you haven't checked the wheel and tire classifieds? They're all over the place in there.


----------



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you lead me in the right direction.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm feeling curiously generous today

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...os-with-new-tires-in-PA-750&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-Aristos-wheels-rims-Caps&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5868257-FS-FT-OZ-Aristos-on-Long-Island&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ped-in-Dunlop-Direzza-DZ101&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...deral-Super-Steel-595-Tires&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5859524-FS-FT-Mint-ARISTOS&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5813809-Feeler-FS-OEM-20th-aristos&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tos-and-19x8.5-adr-m-sports&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ome-aristos-and-nexen-tires&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5530872-18in-ARISTOS-for-sale&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5781354-Very-Clean-Aristos-FOR-SALE!!!&highlight=aristos

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5862393-Aristos-R32-New-tires&highlight=aristos

I did a search and those are just some of the first two pages of results.


----------



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Ilija said:


> Can you lead me in the right direction.


Can you honestly not figure this out?? I'm not hating, I'm asking a serious question... This site isn't hard to navigate...

You start here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forum.php

See where it says "volkswagen classifieds"? Click that. Classifieds means "people who are buying and selling things", such as R32 wheels...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5087-Volkswagen-Classifieds

Next see where it says "Wheels and tires classifieds"? Click that...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5088-Wheels-and-Tires-Classifieds

Since you obviously know that what you want are 5x100 I think, just maybe you can take it from there. But maybe not, so here's the 5x100 section
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?803-5x100-Classifieds

Now look at thread titles for keywords such as "aristos" or "R32"..... 


I guess this should be the FAQ/DIY section...


----------



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

I got it now just wasn't sure the exact name of the rims.


----------

